# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Αηδόνια Ελληνικά

## skier282

Παιδια ανοιγω αυτο το θεμα για αυτα τα μοναδικα πουλια που τωρα τελευταια βλεπω πως πολλοι θελουν να αποκτησουν.τελικα τα ελληνικα αηδονια οχι τα ψευταηδονια η οι κοκκινολαιμιδες ζουν σε κλουβι?υπαρχουν εκτροφεις η ολα ειναι πιασμενα απο εξω (ευκολος δρομος)?

τι γινετε αραγε με αυτα τα πουλια που οι περισσοτεροι απο μας ξερουμε μονο  φημες?......

----------


## jk21

Φιλε μου με καταλληλες συνθηκες καποια πουλια πιασμενα απο τη φυση  (εκτεταμενα κλουβια με καταλληλο περιβαλλον)  νομιμα (με την εποπτεια  κρατικων υπηρεσιων )  ή παρανομα ,καποια στιγμη στο εξωτερικο εχουν  αναπαραχθει(σιγουρα με αρκετες θυσιες πουλιων που πεθαναν στην  αιχμαλωσια μεχρι να γινει αυτο ) .δεν ξερω αν ειναι και το γνησιο αηδονι  που λες και να σου πω την αληθεια δεν με ενδιαφερει προσωπικα αφου  ειμαι υπερ της στηριξης μονο καποιων σχετικα σταθεροποιημενων εκτροφων  οπως της καρδερινας και μονο αν αυτο μπορει να γινει χωρις εισαγωγη νεων  πουλιων απο τη φυση στις  εκτροφες.Κατι τετοιο θα προσθετε και νεα  θυματα στο βωμο της σταθεροποιησης και θα εισηγαγε βομβες  αυτοκαταστροφης στα οσα εχουν ηδη με θυσιες αλλων πουλιων επιτευχθει(λογω αναπτυξης απο το στρες της αιχμαλωσιας κοκκιδιων στα πιασμενα που θα επεκτεινονταν και στα αλλα) .τα  πουλια που μεχρι προσφατα ηταν μονο στη φυση ,δεν βρικω το λογο γιατι  (περα απο επιστημονικους λογους ) να πρεπει να βρισκονται και να  αναπαραγονται στην αιχμαλωσια.ειδικα για το ειδος που λες ,οτιδηποτε  εχει επιτευχθει εδω και δεν εχει εισαχθει ειναι νομικα παρανομο (οπως  και η εκτροφη αλλων ντοπιων ιθαγενων) και πρακτικα κατα 99,9% επιτευξιμο  μετα απο κλοπη αυγων ή νεοσσων απο φωλιες και μεγαλωμα στο χερι ή με  παραμανες.κατι που για μενα ειναι εντελως ανηθικο και θα το ανεχομουνα  μονο περιορισμενο για επιστημονικους λογους .δεν ξερω αν υπαρχουν  δαχτυλιδια απο ελλ. συλλογους για γεννημενα ντοπια αηδονια στην  αιχμαλωσια αλλα το βρισκω πολυ χλωμο και θα το εβλεπα με πολύ  επιφυλαξη.παρολα αυτα ναι ,αν τετοια πουλια με ανηθικο τροπο κλαπουν  μικρα ή και αυγα και ταιστουν στο στομα ,σε καταλληλους χωρους (οχι σε  κλουβακια οπως τα αλλα γνωστα οικοσιτα )και με θυσιες σημαντικου  ποσοστου απο αυτα οσο μεγαλωνουν που δεν θα προσαρμοστουν στην  αιχμαλωσια μπορει να δημιουργηθει ακομη μια παρανομη εκτροφη στη χωρα  μας.Ελπιζω πριν γινει αυτο (που θα γινει ή γινεται απο καποιους) να  υπαρξει κρατικη μεριμνα και οτι θα γινεται να γινεται με τους κανονες  που ισχυουν στην ευρωπη.

----------


## mitsman

Στο περιβολι μου βαζω ταιστρες με φαι για αγριοπουλα κ πραγματικα το εχω κανει παραδεισο!σε αμυγδαλιες πορτολακιες λεμονιες και αλλα βαζω τις κρεμαστες ταιστρες κ μαζευονται ολα τα πουλακια!τωρα τελευταια βλεπω ενα ζευγαρι αηδονια που για χρονια δεν ειχα συναντησει αηδονι!πραγματικα αν το ακουσετε το σουρουπο θα παθετε πλακα!εψαξα να βρω πληροφοριες με το τι τρωει το πουλι αυτο κ βρηκα ελαχιστες πληροφοριες για αυτο το "πουλακι ιστορια"!πως ειναι δυνατον??πιο πολλα βρηκα για αηδονια πεκινου παρα για το ελληνικο!τραγικο!

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ ενας απο τους δικους μου στοχους -ποθους ειναι το παρον φορουμ να γινει πηγη γνωσης για τα ιθαγενη απο την πλευρα της ζωης τους στη φυση.ετσι ωστε να συνεχιστει το εργο που ξεκινησε με αρθρογραφια σχετικη στην παλια μας παρε το pb οπου αρκετα μελη ειχαν γραψει κατατοπιστικοτατα αρθρα ,πηγη γνωσεων που ειτε εκει (το ελπιζω γιατι ακομα υπαρχει νεα αρθρογραφια ),ειτε εδω ,ειτε σε αλλα σχετικα φορουμ θα εμπλουτιστει!!! χαιρομαι για οσα γραφεις και σε ζηλευω.ειναι μια προταση ,προτροπη για ολα αυτα τα παιδια που θα θελανε να εχουν τετοια πουλακια κοντα τους και ζουνε στην εξοχη .στη ευρωπη αυτο ειναι γνωστο (το να ελκεις τα πουλια στο ευρυτερο περιβαλλον χωρο του σπιτιου σου) και υπαρχουν φορουμ αποκλειστικα με τροπους που μπορεις να το πετυχεις και τροφες και δεντρα -φυτα που μπορεις να εχεις ωστε να τα ελκεις σε σχετικες ταιστρες.αυτο ειναι απειρως πιο υπεροχο απο το να εχουμε αυτα τα πουλια εστω και σε μεγαλες κλουβες

----------


## Lovecarduelis

> Στο περιβολι μου βαζω ταιστρες με φαι για αγριοπουλα κ πραγματικα το εχω κανει παραδεισο!σε αμυγδαλιες πορτολακιες λεμονιες και αλλα βαζω τις κρεμαστες ταιστρες κ μαζευονται ολα τα πουλακια!τωρα τελευταια βλεπω ενα ζευγαρι αηδονια που για χρονια δεν ειχα συναντησει αηδονι!πραγματικα αν το ακουσετε το σουρουπο θα παθετε πλακα!εψαξα να βρω πληροφοριες με το τι τρωει το πουλι αυτο κ βρηκα ελαχιστες πληροφοριες για αυτο το "πουλακι ιστορια"!πως ειναι δυνατον??πιο πολλα βρηκα για αηδονια πεκινου παρα για το ελληνικο!τραγικο!


Δημήτρη μπράβο για αυτή σου την κίνηση, σε ζηλεύω η αλήθεια είναι!!
Βάλε καμιά φωτό, η κανένα βίντεο να τα θαυμάσουμε και εμείς!!!

----------


## skier282

παιδια το θεμα ειναι πως ο κοσμος δεν γνωριζει γιαυτα σχεδον τιποτα.κ πολλες φορες εξαπατατε.αγοραζει για αηδονια ψευταηδονια η κοκκινολαιμιδες που μιμουνται αηδονι αλλα δεν ειναι κανενα απο αυτα το αηδονι βουνου η δασους το ιδιο ειναι.

τωρα οσο για την αιχμαλωσια θα πρεπει να γνωριζουμε πως μονο το 25-30% θα κελαιδησει στο κλουβι εφοσων εχει πιαστει μεγαλο εκτος αυτων που θα ψοφισουν.

οσο για τροφη ειναι ζωντανο σκουλικι  αλευροσκουλικο κ τροφη μαϊνας.

να αναφερω επισεις πως εχω δει κοπαδια ολοκληρα απο καρδερινες φλωρους σκαθια ψοφια μεσα σε χωραφια με δεντρα ροδακινιες λογο φαρμακων.η κατασταση ειναι πολυ τραγικη πολλες φορες.

ευχαριστω

----------


## mitsman

Πηγα να βγαλω μερικες φωτογραφιες κ μου εκλεισε το κινητο!προλαβα να βγαλω ομως 4!δειτε:
 


 



 
εδω ειναι καμμια δεκαρια ελιες οπου κ γινεται πολεμος απο τα πουλακια!
  



με συγχωρειτε για τις φωτογραφιες αλλα δεν το εχω!στην τελευταια με την ανθισμενη αμυγδαλια διακρινεται μια απο τις ταιστρες!εχω πολλες αλλα τις βαζω μεσα στα δεντρα αλλιως μονο τα σπουργιτια τρωνε!

----------


## nasososan

Μία επισήμανση,δεν υπάρχει ελληνικό αηδόνι, καθώς σαν αποδημητικό πουλί που είναι δεν μπορεί να καθοριστεί ούτε να ονοματιστεί με εθνικό όνομα.....
Είναι σαν να λέμε ελληνικό χελιδόνι,δεν ζεί σε κλουβί καθώς αρνείται την τροφή που μερικώς μόνο την γνωρίζουμε.... Αυτά που ονομάζεται αηδόνια ή ψευταηδόνια ανήκουν στην οικογένεια των τσιχλοειδών,όπως και ο μικρός καλοκαιρινός επισκέπτης της χώρας μας....

----------


## mitsman

Γινεται χειμωνα να υπαρχουν αηδονια??γιατι θυμαμαι μικρος που με επαιρνε ο μπαμπας μου μαζι του ειτε στο περιβολι για πορτοκαλια ειτε για κυνηγι ειτε για να μαζευψουμε χορτα,οτι μου μαθαινε τα πουλακια κ ειχε αναφερθει πολλες φορες στο αηδονι!βεβαια μπορει να εκανε λαθος!

----------


## nasososan

Το αηδόνι (Luscinia megarhynchos) έρχεται στη χώρα μας Απρίλιο με Αύγουστο..... Τη φωνή του την ακούμε μέχρι και τον Ιούνιο, σούρουπο συνήθως αλλά δεν αποκλείεται και όλη τη διάρκεια μέρας έως και αργά τη νύχτα....
Παρόμοιο σε φωνή και χρώμα,πιο σκούρο μόνο, είναι και το Τσιχλαηδόνι ( Luscinia Luscinia)....
Σε πολλές περιοχές υπήρχε η τάση να ονομάζουν κάποιο καλλίφωνο πουλί ώς αηδόνι,αν σου έδειξε κάποιο πουλί χειμώνα και σου είπε αηδόνι,προφανώς αυτό συμβαίνει.... Λάθος δεν έκανε ο πατέρας σου,απλώς η λαογραφία του τόπου σου έτσι ονομάτισε κάποιο άλλο πουλί που έμοιαζε με το μικρούλι φίλο μας....

----------


## xylomorfi

ΤΟ ΑΗΔΟΝΙ-LUSCINIAMEGARHYNCHOS-NIGHTIGALE






Αηδόνι ήρεμο χρησιμοποιείτε σαν δάσκαλος στα ωδικά πτηνά της εκτροφής μου

Τάξη: Passeriformes
Οικογένεια: Turdidae
Γένος:
Είδος: Luscinia megarhynchos
Υποείδη: aurantiiventri
Μήκος: 14 με 16 εκατοστά
Βάρος: 16 με 25 γραμμάρια
Κοινά ονόματα: Nightigale, Nachtigall, αηδόνα


Είναι ένα από τα πιο πολυτραγουδισμένα πτηνά από την λαϊκή και δημοτική μαςμούσα, έχουμε συχνές νύξεις στη λογοτεχνία, την ποίηση και τη μουσική.

Ένα πτηνό σύμβολο συνώνυμο της μελωδικότητας και του τραγουδιού, είναι από ταπτηνά που μπορούν να αναπνέουν και να τραγουδούν ταυτόχρονα διότι στον λάρυγγατους είναι τοποθετημένες 4 σύριγγες. Αυτό τα κάνει να μπορούν να παράγουν ήχουςαπό ηψηλές και χαμηλές συχνότητες, ακόμα αναπαράγουν και να μιμούνται πολλούςκαι διαφορετικούς ήχους, όπως νεροφωνές, μεταλλικούς ήχους, φλάουτα κ.α .Στιςμέρες μας το εκτρέφουν λιγοστοί και αρκετά έμπειρη εκτροφείς. Τα αρσενικά είναιλίγο μεγαλύτερα και με πιο έντονα χρώματα από τα θηλυκά. Το αρσενικό έχει καφέσκούρο χρώμα στον θώρακα ενώ το θηλυκό έχει πιο άσπρο χρωματισμό. Διαθέτουνκαφετί σκούρο ράμφος και άκρα με κεφεκόκκινους γλουτούς, ουρά μακριά και πυκνήκαστανού χρώματος, ακομα έχουν μαύρους λαμπερούς οφθαλμούς. Είναι μεγαλύτερομέγεθος από τον κοινό στα πάρκα και στις αυλές μας κοκκινολαίμη. Έχουν κοινέςαντιδράσεις συμπεριφορά, τινάζουν το πτέρωμα τους, βγάζουν μια κραυγή φόβουόταν το πλησιάζουμε κοντά του, μια φωνή σαν συναγερμός είναι το γνωστό"krrr''κ.α Ακόμα και στο τραγούδι τους μπορεί να βρει κανείς κοινέςφράσεις. Ο κοκκινολαίμης τραγουδά τις πρώτες πρωινές ώρες όπως επίσης και τοαηδόνι. Το αηδόνι είναι από τα λίγα ωδικά πτηνά που τραγουδούν και το βράδυ, ταβλέπουμε να κοιμούνται πολύ λίγο κλείνοντας για μερικά λεπτά τα μάτια τους πάνωστα κλαδιά. Άλλο κοινό χαρακτηριστικό αυτών των δυο πτηνών είναι ότι οι νεοσσοίτους μοιάζουν καταπληκτικά.

Όμως η φωνή είναι το χαρακτηριστικό που κάνει το αηδόνι τον βασιλιά των ωδικώνπτηνών, διαθέτει μια φωνή που παράγει πολύ οξυς ήχους, πλέκει με πολύ μεγάλητέχνη τρίλιες πάνω σε διαφορετικού ύψους νότες. Διαθέτει πολύ δυνατή φωνή, μεγλυκές και μελωδικές νότες και φυσικά με πολύ πλούσιο ρεπερτόριο.


ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ

Είναι πτηνό που σιτίζεται με έντομα και σκουλήκια, τρώει και διάφορα μικράφρούτα του δάσους όπως μούρα. Στην αιχμαλωσία σιτίζεται με τριμμένο αυγό,ζωντανά σκουλήκια, τριμμένη καρδιά, με αηδονοτροφές ετοιμές από το εμπόριο, μεσταφίδες και ξερά σκουλήκια(πατέ) κ.α


ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗ

Στην φύση κατασκευάζουν τις φωλιές τους μέσα σε χαμηλούς αλλά πολύ πυκνούςθάμνους, ακόμα και πάνω στο έδαφος ανάμεσα στα πεσμένα φύλλα. Τα υλικά πουχρησιμοποιούν είναι ξερά φύλλα, χλόη, τρίχες ζώων. Γεννά στην χώρα μας μεταξύΑπριλίου και Μάιου μια φορά μόνο 4 με 5 αυγα διαμετρήματος 16-20 χιλιοστών, ταοποία επωάζει 13-14 ημέρες. Τα μικρά τους τα ταΐζουν και οι δυο γονείς μέσα σελίγες μέρες είναι έτοιμα να εγκαταλείψουν την φωλιά τους μόλις 10 με 12 ημέρες.




ΣΤΕΓΑΣΗ-ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗ

Είναι από τα πτηνά που δεν κάνει συχνά την εμφάνιση του, προτιμά να μένεικρυμμένο μέσα σε πυκνούς θάμνους και φυλλωσιές δέντρων, την άνοιξη και στιςαρχές του καλοκαιριού συχνά το ακούμε το τραγούδι του τις βραδινές ώρες. Είναικάτι σαν μια γλυκιά καντάδα μέσα στην νύχτα. Είναι από τα πτηνά που χρειάζεταιάφθονο καθαρό και κρυστάλλινο νερό χειμώνα καλοκαίρι, πρέπει λοιπόν να δίνουμετην δυνατότητα να παίρνει καθημερινά το μπάνιο του.


ΒΙΟΤΟΠΟΣ

Είναι μεταναστευτικό πτηνό που έρχεται στην χώρα μας αρχές Απριλίου και φεύγειτον Αύγουστο, ζει σε πυκνά δάση κοντά σε υγρά μέρη αγαπά ιδιαίτερα το νερό τοβλέπουμε κοντά σε λίμνες , ποτάμια και ρυάκια.

----------


## geam

Πολλές φορές είναι καλύτερο να υπάρχει ελλιπής ενημέρωση, αφού αυτό δεν αποτελεί δέλεαρ για κάποιους να τα αιχμαλωτίσουν… όπως ο φίλος Δημήτρης (mitsman) βάζει τροφή για άγρια, καλό θα ήταν να μιμηθούμε όλοι το παράδειγμά του, ώστε να βοηθήσουμε τα αγριοπούλια στην επιβίωσή τους… τέτοια σπιτάκια -  ταϊστρες έχω  φτιάξει κι εγώ στην Σαλαμίνα και στον Αγ. Κωνσταντίνο και με την πρώτη ευκαιρία που μου δίνεται τα εφοδιάζω με νέα τροφή. 
Θα μπορούσαμε λοιπόν με κάποιο τρόπο, όλοι που έχουμε μια «παραπάνω» ευαισθησία στην χλωρίδα και την πανίδα της χώρας μας, να κάνουμε κάτι ανάλογο…

----------

